# NAS vs PulseAudio vs EsounD?



## graudeejs (Apr 15, 2009)

I want to stream music from my PC over internet to other pc.
I have never ever used any of these, so i wonder which one is best in terms of usability.

I want something that is lightweight, as bug-free as possible...
And would like to have encryption.... (if that's possible)

Which one would you suggest?


----------



## phoenix (Apr 15, 2009)

Do you want to stream the music (ie the server is always playing the music, you just "tune in" to listen to the stream), or access the music (play the music locally in a media player, accessing the music on the server)?


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 15, 2009)

I want to be able to turn on server when i got away from home for few days, and listen to music, that i pick from my library.

I don't want to make internet radio, so i don't need server to stream all the time.

So it's 2nd - access the music



EDIT
I don't think samba and nfs is good option for this [i might be wrong]


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Apr 15, 2009)

You could use NFS with a VPN ... But without it, it is most certainly a bad option since it lacks any form of security, use NFS only inside of trusted networks.
I'm not sure about SMB ... I never really looked at it ...

Why not just use HTTP or whatever to download your MP3's? It's not streaming, but it's a simple solution without a lot of fuss ...
Also, I think mplayer can open http(s) streams, i.e. `% mplayer [url]http://example.com/file.mp3[/url]`


----------



## phoenix (Apr 15, 2009)

If it's only for one client (yourself), then have a look at SSHFS, or the SFTP/FISH KIO slave support in KDE applications (use fish://username@host/path/to/dir/ in any Open dialog, or sftp://).

Or setup an HTTP server, and use that to browse your music and select songs to play.

The other alternative is to install a media server like VLC, MythTV, ShoutCast, and use that to access your music.


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 18, 2009)

he he he, I think I have idea.

I could tunnel sound using ssh 
that way I wouldn't have to download it and save on laptop, while at same time I could listen to any music i want, at any given time, as long as I have net.

Now the only thing I have to figure out, how to determinate how many bytes of each mp3 I have to skip.

I could pretty easily implement this in my playd script.

The best part is that it would only require me to run something like:

```
$ playd tunnel -i ~/.ssh/home_pc -u killasmurf86 -h 235.21.25.11 -p 1290 /path/to/music
```

and that would be enough. It would start ssh and playd on target, playd would dd mp3 over ssh, and playd on laptop would pipe them to mplayer (*UNIX rocks*)


sounds easy [now googling for some info on mp3 file format (especially header and IDv3) ]

P.S. if you didn't knew, playd is my easy to use mplayer wrapper script.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 19, 2009)

Are you sure you want that much information about your host on a public forum, or is it merely an example?


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Apr 19, 2009)

Way too complicated. Just use audio/icecast2 and turn off yp publishing. Only requirement is that your music is in ogg format, but it should be anyway 

Configure it, don't set _enable in /etc/rc.conf and when you leave home, use onestart to start it up.


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 19, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Are you sure you want that much information about your host on a public forum, or is it merely an example?



Trust me, I'm not idiot
All info in that command line is pretty random




			
				Mel_Flynn said:
			
		

> Way too complicated.


No it's not. it only sounds hard, but actually it's so simple that i will implement this in sh


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Apr 19, 2009)

Not sure what the relationship is between "simple" and "implement in sh". In fact, stuff I find hard to do or long to type, I do in sh.

Anyway, I hope your upload is up for it, cause don't expect raw pcm, encrypted and tunneled to be bandwidth friendly. I'd try it on the local network first and see what it's taking.


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 19, 2009)

Mel_Flynn said:
			
		

> Not sure what the relationship is between "simple" and "implement in sh". In fact, stuff I find hard to do or long to type, I do in sh.
> 
> Anyway, I hope your upload is up for it, cause don't expect raw pcm, encrypted and tunneled to be bandwidth friendly. I'd try it on the local network first and see what it's taking.



not raw pcm....

I will use dd to skip IDv3 and cat the rest
basically it'll be mp3 transfer/stream via ssh, that will be piped to mplayer (already working on that)


all my music in mp3's


edit:
ok first problem:
how to convert 4Byte integer to decimal form in sh?


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Apr 21, 2009)

Err, just use apache with directory index? mplayer can handle mp3 over http just fine.
I'd use a more high level scripting language for your academic interest. All of them have "mp3/IDv3" support (perl/php/python/ruby).


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 21, 2009)

Mel_Flynn said:
			
		

> Err, just use apache with directory index? mplayer can handle mp3 over http just fine.
> I'd use a more high level scripting language for your academic interest. All of them have "mp3/IDv3" support (perl/php/python/ruby).



Yes, I'm currently in slow process of learning Perl (got 2 nice books)

Also i'm slowly porting my script to perl, however I'm stuck for now....

I don't want to take any chance to reveal my music to others


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 21, 2009)

Celine Dion?


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 22, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Celine Dion?


hmm????


Programming Perl 3rd Edition by Larry Wall, Tom Cristiansen & Jon Orwant. O'Reilly publishing

and

Intermediate Perl second edition by Rondal L. Schwartz, Brian D Foy & Tom Phoenix. O'Reilly publishing

If that's waht you wanted to know


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 22, 2009)

No, the music you didn't want to reveal to others. With Celine Dion, I'd understand.


----------



## michaelb (Apr 30, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> I want to stream music from my PC over internet to other pc.



I use audio/ampache for this.
Easy to setup, nice interface and works great!



> And would like to have encryption.... (if that's possible)



You could run it over https, although http://ampache.org/wiki/install:ssl.
Don't care much for the encryption myself...


----------

